# NumberFormatException: For input string: ""



## Berlin55 (5. Mrz 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin hier und in Java neu...
ich versuche einen kleinen Frame zu erstellen, wo einfach nur Zahlen eingeben und diese mir ausgegeben werden (beim verlassen des Textfeldes).
habe folgenden Quellcode:

```
public class TestFrame extends JFrame implements FocusListener{
	JTextField txtArtNummer = new JTextField(15);
	JTextField txtBarcode = new JTextField(15);
	TestFrame(){
		super("Kassen Terminal");
		setSize(800,800);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		FlowLayout flow = new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER);
		setLayout(flow);
		txtBarcode.addFocusListener(this);
		add(txtArtNummer);
		add(txtBarcode);
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	@Override
	public void focusGained(FocusEvent evnt) {
		try{
		int test = Integer.parseInt(txtBarcode.getText());
		System.out.println(test);
		}catch (NumberFormatException e) {
			System.out.println("Hallo Welt");
		}
	}
	
	@Override
	public void focusLost(FocusEvent evnt) {
		System.out.println(txtBarcode.getText());
		
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		TestFrame n = new TestFrame();

	}
}
```

Wenn ich jetzt eine 1 eingebe erfolgt eine Fehlermeldung.... Habe im Internet keine Hilfe bekommen...

Gruß

Berlin55


----------



## maki (5. Mrz 2010)

> Wenn ich jetzt eine 1 eingebe erfolgt eine Fehlermeldung.... Habe im Internet keine Hilfe bekommen...


Wenn du uns die Fehlermeldung nicht sagst, bekomsmt du hier auch keine hilfe, denn unsere Hellseher sind gerade im Urlaub


----------



## Berlin55 (5. Mrz 2010)

Sorry...

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: ""
	at java.lang.NumberFormatException.forInputString(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at TestFrame.focusGained(TestFrame.java:29)
	at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.focusGained(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processFocusEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.KeyboardFocusManager.redispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.typeAheadAssertions(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

Die Fehlermeldung


----------



## Firestorm87 (5. Mrz 2010)

Du gibst das Feld bereits einmal aus, wenn noch nichts drin steht... 
und ein leeres Feld kann er nicht in eine Zahl transferieren...

/EDIT: Diese Fehlermeldung dürfte aber mit dem Code von Oben nicht mehr kommen...
Da sollte er dir "Hallo Welt" ausgeben


----------



## Berlin55 (5. Mrz 2010)

Vielen Dank...

Wie gesagt bin halt ein anfänger


----------

